# Seeking more knowledge than I have & adding insight when possible



## maskeddreamer01 (4 mo ago)

Hi Gang,
Found this site be chance and in reading some of the forums & info very informative and love some of the back & forth. Looks like many of us seek to be better / get better!
Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

maskeddreamer01 said:


> Hi Gang,
> Found this site be chance and in reading some of the forums & info very informative and love some of the back & forth. Looks like many of us seek to be better / get better!
> Cheers!


Well that’s pretty much the idea but I just can’t believe all these people haven’t figured out that I’m always right yet !!!!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to TAM!
As you will learn, not all of us _need_ to get better 😁
Let me know if I need to point out to you the ones who do.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

The site is a great source of information and encouragement. And a little tough love sprinkled in. The best part is learning you’re not alone.


----------

